# سؤال عن المعموديه وغفران الخطية الأصلية



## joseph55 (8 مايو 2012)

*انا عندى سؤال عن المعموديه *

*هو بحسب المفهوم الارثوذوكسى ان الانسان لما بيتولد بيكون وارث الخطيه الجديه اللى هى خطية ابونا ادم علشان كده بيعتمد علشان تتغفرله الخطيه دى لحد هنا كويس السؤال هو *

*لما انا بتعمد بالتالى بتتغفرلى الخطيه اذن المفروض لما بخلف ابنى مش يورث الخطيه دى *

*الرجاء حد يفهمنى لو انا فاهم غلط*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مايو 2012)

*المعمودية ليس فيها توريث بالجسد 

هى نعمة روحية ، عطية شخصية ينالها المتعمد فقط 

هى إلهى سر روحانى ، ولا يحكمها الجسد وقوانينه 

فكل إنسان يحتاج للمعمودية ، وحتى لو تعمدت إمرأة وهى حبلى ، فالجنين لا يُعتبر متعمداً ، بل يحتاج للمعمودية بعد ولادته

هى عمل إلهى روحانى ، لكل فرد بذاته ،  ولا يحكمها ميراث الجسد *


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *انا عندى سؤال عن المعموديه
> 
> هو بحسب المفهوم الارثوذوكسى ان الانسان لما بيتولد بيكون وارث الخطيه الجديه اللى هى خطية ابونا ادم علشان كده بيعتمد علشان تتغفرله الخطيه دى لحد هنا كويس السؤال هو
> 
> ...


*الايمان بالرب يسوع هو الذى يخلصك من الخطيه
والمعموديه اعلان خارجى لايمان داخلى 
الرب يباركك

*​


----------



## joseph55 (8 مايو 2012)

*اوك دة كلام كويس بس 

انا لما بعتمد اذن خطيتى بتتغفر اللى هى الخطية الاصلية 

لما ابنى بيتولد بقى بيورث ايه بالظبط 

هلى خطيتى انا اللى فعلتها بعد العماد ولا الخطيه تلاصليه*


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *اوك دة كلام كويس بس
> 
> انا لما بعتمد اذن خطيتى بتتغفر اللى هى الخطية الاصلية
> 
> ...


*ابنك لما يولد لا يرث شىء لكن الاهم انه يؤمن بالرب يسوع
من امن واعتمد خلص ولم لم يؤمن يدان
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

سلام لشخصك الحلو
 سيبك يا جميل من موضوع وراثة من عدمها، لأن الأساس الآن أنك تعرف أن الخطية خاطئة جداً أدخلت الموت للعالم وتغير طبع الإنسان وأصبح يحيا في الموت منطرحاً بعيداً عن الله، والمعمودية فيها تجديد طبيعة الإنسان الساقط لينال إنساناً جديداً روحياً ليصير بعد أن كان عبداً تحت سلطان الخطية والموت، ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد فينال حياة أبدية بيسوع المسيح الوسيط الوحيد بيننا وبين الآب الذي بدونه لا خلاص، لأن الخلاص هو أساسه قيامة يسوع والدخول للأقداس العُليا فيه، لأنه هو كسابق من اجلنا جلس عن يمين الآب بجسم بشريتنا، حتى أن كل من يتوب ويؤمن ويعتمد ((بوعييه الخاص وإرادته الواعية الكاملة وقبوله وتحت مسئوليته الشخصية، لأنه يُريد هو أن يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، لأنه لن يتخذ أحد قراره الخاص))، يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد وله الحياة الأبدية وحق للدخول للأقداس بدمه الكريم، وهذا ملخص الإنجيل كله، ويصير تسبيحاً واقعياً اختبارياً في القلب [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ]

 فركز على قوة خلاص المسيح الرب والحياة فيه، وسيبك من الجدل حول وراثة والا عدم وراثة، المهم أحنا نتحقق من وجودنا في المسيح الرب وعمل الروح القدس فينا ليُغيرنا لشكل المسيح الرب، طالما ننظر إليه كل يوم في مرآة الكلمة بالصلاة والتوبة الدائمة، فيُغيرنا الروح القدس، أن اتفقنا بإرادتنا وتجاوبنا مع عمل الله بالطاعة، إلى صورة الرب يسوع لأنه يطبع في قلوبنا وداعته ويسكب محبته ويزيد إيماننا، وهذا كله يظهر في النهاية بالمحبة وخدمتنا للآخرين وعمل الصلاة بقوة الله، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2012)

ليس لي أن أكتب بعد كل ما قال أساتذتي، لكنها وجهة أخرى للنظر والتناول:

لا أنت ولا ابنك ترثان أية خطيئة من أي نوع. هذا تحديدا هو ما يعثر غير المؤمنين ولا يفهمونه أبدا. هم يقولون: "ولا تزر وزر أخرى"، ونحن أيضا من قبلهم نقول: "الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون" (حز 20:18).​ 
لكن الخطيئة الأولى غيرت طبيعة البشر. ما يرثه ابنك هو فقط هذه الطبيعة الجديدة، هو فقط هذا الجسد الذي، نعم، لم يخطئ لكنه بعد السقوط صار ـ بكل ضعفاته وشهواته وعجزه ـ "قـابــــــلا" للخطيئة، ولو بالفكر والخاطر. ابنك ـ طبيعيا ومنطقيا ـ يرث مثلك فقط هذا الجسد ويرث الطبيعة البشرية فيه، لكن هذه الطبيعة نفسها تغيرت ولا تعود إلى ما كانت عليه إلا بنوال الجسد الممجد في ملكوت السماء. ​ 
أما العماد فهو إحياء الروح الميت فينا، وتلك نعمة "العهد الجديد"، ذلك لأن الموت نوعان: الموت البشري الذي يعرفه الجميع ولا يكون إلا في آخر العمر بانفصال النفس عن الجسد، والموت الروحي وذلك يتحقق بانفصال الروح البشري عن روح الله. فنحن نولد ونحيا بطبيعتنا البشرية الحيوانية، لكننا منذ السقوط نولد موتى بالروح حتى نتعمد، فإذا تعمدنا اتصل الروح السماوي بالروح الأرضي وولد الإنسان الجديد وعاد النور وأشرق القنديل! لذلك "هو" نور العالم و"نحن" أيضا نور العالم، لأننا "سفراء عن المسيح" لا نملك نورنا الذاتي، وإنما بسر العماد نعكس نوره الذي حل فينا! ​ 
النعمة معك دائما.​ 

​


----------



## أَمَة (9 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *المعموديه اعلان خارجى لايمان داخلى *​​



 

أخي *سمعان*
 
المعمودية ليست إعلاناً خارجي لإيمانٍ داخالي, مثل الشهادة مثلا. 
لو كانت كذلك لما قال السيد المسيح - له كل المجد في 


 يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 :

 "*الحق الحق أقول لك*: *إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله"*

 أعتقد ان ما أردت قوله هو:

*المعموديةُ عملٌ منظورٌ* *لولادةٍ روحية غير منظورة.*

ولك سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح.


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 مايو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أخي *سمعان*
> 
> المعمودية ليست إعلاناً خارجي لإيمانٍ داخالي, مثل الشهادة مثلا.
> لو كانت كذلك لما قال السيد المسيح - له كل المجد في
> ...


اقدر كلامك طبعا لكن ممكن لا تتاح المهموديه لاحد الاشخاص فذلك لا ينقص من ايمانه لانه مؤمن بالخلاص واكتسب معموديه الروح القدس
الاهم الايمان بالخلاص
الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## أَمَة (9 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اقدر كلامك طبعا لكن ممكن لا تتاح المهموديه لاحد الاشخاص فذلك لا ينقص من ايمانه لانه مؤمن بالخلاص واكتسب معموديه الروح القدس​الاهم الايمان بالخلاص
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​





أنت تخلط الامور ببعضها أخي *سمعان*.

قولك بأن "المعمودية إعلان خارجي لإيمان داخلي" ليس له علاقة البتة بالحالات التي لا تكون المعمودية فيها متاحة، ويبقى قولاً خاطئاً لا يتوافق مع قول السيد المسيح له كل المجد. 

اوافقك بأن الإيمان بالخلاص بالمسيح يسوع مهم. أصلا بدونه لا يكون معمودية. 
ولكنه ليس أهم من المعمودية عندما تكون متاحة، لأن الإيمان يكمل ويثبت  وينمو بالمعمودية .  

إذا توفرت المعمودية تكون حتمية للمؤمن. وإذا لم تتوفر بسبب ظروف قاهرة لا نخشى شيئاً لأننا واثقين من محبة الرب لنا.


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 مايو 2012)

سلام للجميع,,
الاخت أمة’’



> أخي سمعان
> 
> المعمودية ليست إعلاناً خارجي لإيمانٍ داخالي, مثل الشهادة مثلا.



بل هي اقوى شهادة على الايمان الداخلي بقبول المسيح و اعترافنا بموته و قيامته. فبولس يقول :
 3 أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ  4 فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ....  5 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ نَصِيرُ أَيْضاً بِقِيَامَتِهِ.



> لو كانت كذلك لما قال السيد المسيح - له كل المجد في يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 :
> 
> "الحق الحق أقول لك: إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله"



اسمحي لي اخت أمة , من قال ان هذا المقطع يتكلم عن "المعمودية"؟
أن كلام المسيح هذا ليس خاصاً بالمعمودية، بل هو يتعلق بولادة الانسان من الله ولادة روحية. فالسيد المسيح لم يقل  لنيقوديموس :ان كان احد لا "يتعمد", بل قال له ان كان احد لا "يولد" و شتان بين المعنين. فلو كان تفسيرك صحيحا لكان معناه ان الخلاص يتم بناء على عمل الانسان! اهذا ما تريدين قوله حقا؟

فالولادة من فوق يراد بها الحصول بالإيمان الحقيقي على طبيعة روحية جديدة من الله تعطي القوة للانسان الجديد ان يتحلى بالصورة التي ارادنا الله ان نكون على شبهها، أما العماد فيراد به النـزول في الماء والصعود  كعلامة ظاهرة للإيمان بالمسيح، أو بكلام اخر كما اشرت اعلاه "للموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه ايضا"

و أما كلام مثل :



> اوافقك بأن الإيمان بالخلاص بالمسيح يسوع مهم. أصلا بدونه لا يكون معمودية.
> ولكنه ليس أهم من المعمودية عندما تكون متاحة، لأن الإيمان يكمل ويثبت وينمو بالمعمودية .



فقد اصاب بي مقتلا! فكيف تكون المعمودية أهم من الايمان؟ من من كتاب الاناجيل او الرسل قال مثل هذا؟ كيف يكون "العمل" اهم من "الايمان"؟

انا أعرف ان الكلام كثير في المعمودية و لكن هناك مفاهيم اساسية يجب ان تكون واضحة و صريحة لانها تمس اثمن شئ في الوجود الا و هو عمل السيد المسيح الكفاري الذي به , و به وحده فقط نلنا الخلاص:

الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ».


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2012)

*هو يقول : من يولد من الماء والروح 

فهل فى هذا معنى آخر غير المعمودية !!!

ما دام قد ذكر الماء ، بالإضافة لذكره للروح ، فلا يمكن فهمها بطريقة أخرى ، وإلاَّ كان ذكره للماء بلا داعى ، وليس فى كلام الرب شيئ بلا داعى 

إذ لو كان المقصود بالماء هو الروح ، لَمَا قال الماء والروح ، وإلاَّ صار الكلام مكرراً بلا أى مبرر 

فالمقصود هو الماء فعلاً والروح فعلاً ، بدليل أن الرسل كانوا يعمدون فى الماء فعلاً ، وقد ذكر الإنجيل ذلك بكل وضوح وتحديد : ( أع8: 36- 39 ، أع10: 47 ، أف5: 26 .. إلخ ) .

++++ كما يتطابق مع هذا المعنى ، المكتوب أيضاً : [5لاَ بِأَعْمَال فِي بِرّ عَمِلْنَاهَا نَحْنُ، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى رَحْمَتِهِ ­ خَلَّصَنَا بِغُسْلِ الْمِيلاَدِ الثَّانِي وَتَجْدِيدِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ] تى 3 : 5  ، إذ هنا أيضاً يذكر الشيئين بإعتبارهما شيئان - وليس شيئ واحد متكرر بلا لزوم - وهما الغسل والروح القدس ، أى الماء والروح القدس ، وهو ما يتطابق مع يو3: 5

 +++  ولذلك ، فقد أمر تلاميذه  بالمعمودية : ـ [ تلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم  ] مت 28 :19 ، وهو الأمر الذى نفذه الرسل بكل إهتمام : ـ [ ليعتمد كل واحد ] أع 2 :38 ، وللرجال والنساء على السواء : ـ [ إعتمدوا رجالا ونساء ] أع 8 :  12 ، مع أطفالهم : - [ إعتمدت هى وأهل بيتها ] أع 16 :15 ،  [ إعتمد .. والذين له أجمعون] أع 16 :33 .

+++++ وبخصوص الإعتراض على أن تكون المعمودية أهم من الإيمان ، فمن ذا الذى قال بأن المعمودية : أهم ، حتى يتم الإعتراض !!!!!!!!!!!! رجاء القراءة بتأنى
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (9 مايو 2012)

*طيب انا عندى سؤال 

انا الكنيسه اللى انا فيها شارطين انه اتتلمذ الاول وبعدين اتعمد

فهل استنى معاهم ولا ادور على كنيسه تانيه تعمدنى؟
*​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 مايو 2012)

سلام للجميع,,

عزيزي مكرم,,


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هو يقول : من يولد من الماء والروح
> 
> فهل فى هذا معنى آخر غير المعمودية !!!
> 
> ...



سؤالك سليم و لكن السيد المسيح هو نفسه يرد عليه و ليس أنا.

فلو تابعت كلام السيد المسيح , لرأيت أنه يقصد تماما نفس الكلمة :
 6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ.  7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ»

فلو دققت معي ترى انه لا يذكر الماء هنا , بل الروح فقط , للدلالة علة انه يتكلم عن شئ واحد فقط.

لا بل هنا سؤال يطرح نفسه:
المعمودية المسيحية لم تكن قد تاسست بعد اثناء كلام السيد المسيح هنا مع نيقوديموس, و لم يكن سوى معمودية يوحنا المعمدان ( و التي تختلف تماما عن المعمودية المسيحية) . فكيف يطلب السيد المسيح من نيقوديموس ان يتعمد بهذه المعمودية و هي ليست موجودة بعد؟؟

و لكن هل نولد نحن حقا ولادة جديدة من الماء , اي المعمودية , ام نولد من جديد فقط بكلمة الله؟

ماذا يقول الكتاب نفسه؟
مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً، لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ

الكتاب دوما يقرن الماء و الروح ليدل على شئ واحد :

 اشعياء 44:3  
لأَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مَاءً عَلَى الْعَطْشَانِ، وَسُيُولاً عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ. أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى نَسْلِكَ وَبَرَكَتِي عَلَى ذُرِّيَّتِكَ. 

فهو هنا قطعا لا يتكلم عن معمودية , بل عن ااروح القدس..

اذا لا يجب ان نفهم الكلام اعلاه مع نيقوديموس بانه شيئين مختلفين , بل هو شئ واحد .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2012)

*الماء ليس جسد ، حتى تقابله بقول الرب : المولود من الجسد

بل إنه حينذاك كان يتكلم عن الميلاد من الوالدين

ونفس المعنى تكرر فى القول بأنه ليس من زرع بشر ، فالمقصود الميلاد من الوالدين

++ الماء فى المعمودية مجرد واسطة ، للدفن ثم القيامة مع المسيح 

++ والإنجيل يذكر بكل وضوح ، أن الكنيسة الأولى مارست المعمودية من خلال الماء فعلاً ، وقد ذكرت بعض الشواهد فى مداخلتى السابقة ، فرجاء مراجعتها

++ فلماذا نعترض على شيئ قاله الرب ونفذه التلاميذ فعلاً ، وحتى فى حالة فيلبس ووزير كنداكة ، فبالرغم من كونهم مسافرين ، فقد توقفوا عند الماء لكى يتعمد وزير كنداكة ، فلو كان ذلك غير وارد لما تحملوا عناء التوقف والنزول فى الماء 

ومادام الإنجيل يقول بأن التعميد كان فى الماء ، فما الداعى لأن نرفض ذلك !!!!!! 

هل يوجد سبب وجيه يدعونا لرفض المثال الذى يقدمه لنا الإنجيل عن المعمودية ، والذى إلتزم به رسل ربنا يسوع !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2012)

*++++ الإنجيل يعلن أن المعمودية فى الماء ضرورية ، حتى لو كان الروح القدس قد حلّ على المؤمنين ، مثلما فى حالة كرنيليوس : ـ [ أترى يستطيع أحد  أن يمنع الماء حتى لا يعتمد هؤلاء الذين قبلوا الروح القدس ] أع 47:10 . 

++++ وأمّا بخصوص الرسل ، فقد ألمح الإنجيل لأن الرب سبق وعمـَّدهم فى الماء بنفسه : ـ [ جاء يسوع وتلاميذه إلى أرض اليهودية ، ومكث معهم هناك يعمد  (حرفياّ : وكان هناك معهم معمدا ).] يو 22:3 ، فبناءً على معمودية الرب لهم ، ابتدأوا  هم ـ وفي وجوده معهم ـ يعمّدون غيرهم ( يو 2:4 )،  و يستحيل عليهم أن يعمّدوا غيرهم ـ في وجود الرب ـ لولا أنه عمدهم سابقاّ ، لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه . كما يستحيل أن يكونوا يعمدون بمعمودية يوحنا ، لأن في ذلك إرتداد عن معلمهم وربهم المسيح ، فهل يـُعقل هذا  !  وفى وجوده معهم  !!! . 
+
++++ وهكذا ، فإن إهتمام الرب ورسله القديسين ، بالمعمودية فى الماء  ، هو الدليل القاطع على أهميتها 

+++ وأعود لأتساءل : 

مادام الإنجيل يقول بأن التعميد كان فى الماء ، فما الداعى لأن نرفض ذلك !!!!!! 

هل يوجد سبب وجيه يدعونا لرفض المثال الذى يقدمه لنا الإنجيل عن المعمودية ، والذى إلتزم به رسل ربنا يسوع !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الماء ليس جسد ، حتى تقابله بقول الرب : المولود من الجسد
> 
> ومادام الإنجيل يقول بأن التعميد كان فى الماء ، فما الداعى لأن نرفض ذلك !!!!!!
> 
> ...



من اعترض على المعمودية؟ اين قرات من كلامي اعتراضي على المعمودية؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2012)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> من اعترض على المعمودية؟ اين قرات من كلامي اعتراضي على المعمودية؟



*معذرة إن كنتُ قد فهمتُ شيئاً بالخطأ*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *معذرة إن كنتُ قد فهمتُ شيئاً بالخطأ*



كل الود و المحبة لك عزيزي مكرم,,,


----------



## joseph55 (9 مايو 2012)

*واضح ان الموضوع اتحول من سؤال عن المعموديه الى نقاش وواضح انه بين الانجيليين وبين الارثوذوكس

انا ارثوذوكسى وفاهم قيمة المعمودية كويس

بس ياريت اللى يجاوبنى على استفساراتى يكون ذيى ارثوذوكسى علشان يقدر يفهمنى ويفهمنى كويس

السؤال هو لما بتعمد اكيد بتتمحى الخطيه الاصليه المهم بقى اواى بيورثها ابنى مع العلم انها اتمحت نتى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2012)

*ليس لنا فى المناقشات الطائفية

نحن نتحدث من قاعدة مشتركة بيننا جميعاً

ولا نحب أبداً أن يدفعها أحدٌ فى هذا الإتجاه البغيض

وقد أجبتك فى مداخلة سابقة عمَّا سألته

فإن كان لك سؤال آخر ، فإسأله 

وإن كنت تريد شيئاً آخر ، فلا مجال
*


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *واضح ان الموضوع اتحول من سؤال عن المعموديه الى نقاش وواضح انه بين الانجيليين وبين الارثوذوكس
> 
> انا ارثوذوكسى وفاهم قيمة المعمودية كويس
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب قد جاوبناك على سؤالك وردي ليك أنك تسيبك من موضوع الوراثة والا عدمها، لأنه موضوع جدلي لن ينتهي، المهم ندخل لهذا السرّ العظيم لنعيشه كأولاد لله مولودين من فوق، أما موضوع الطوائف لا توجد طائفة من الطوائف الكبرى [ أرثوذكس كاثوليك إنجيليين ] لا يؤمنون بالمعمودية، بل أنهم يضعونها شرطاً للمسيحية عموماً، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز النعمة معك 
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا عندى سؤال
> 
> انا الكنيسه اللى انا فيها شارطين انه اتتلمذ الاول وبعدين اتعمد
> 
> ...



سلام لك يا أختي، الحياة المسيحية دائماً تبدأ بالميلاد  الجديد من الماء والروح كما تعلمين، أي المعمودية، والعماد في العصور الأولى كان  معظمه للبالغين، لذلك كان يتم مرة واحدة في السنة باحتفال مهيب وعظيم في  ليلة عيد القيامة أي مابين سبت النور وأحد القيامة حيث تدور القراءات  الكنسية حول موت الرب وقيامته وحول النور والقيامة والاستنارة.
وقد كان المتقدمون للمعمودية يقضون فترة كبيرة - قبل عمادهم - *كموعوظين *ليتعلموا المبادئ  الأولى للمسيحية *استعداداً *لمعموديتهم الآتية. وكانت فترة استعدادهم هذه  تكتمل بدورة للتعليم المكثف أثناء الصوم الأربعيني المقدس. وقد سجلت لنا  كتابات آباء الكنيسة الكثير من تلك العظات والتي كانت تُلقى على الموعوظين  والتي شملت عظات موجهة إلى: طالبي العماد، المعمدين حديثاً.

 *وبرنامج أو المنهج لتعليم الموعوظين كان كالآتي:*
1- تعليم بنود الإيمان المسيحي
2- معاني سرى المعمودية والميرون.
3- شرح الموعظة على الجبل.
4- تفسير الصلاة الربانية
5- شرح علاقة الرب يسوع المسيح بالمُعمد باعتبارها علاقة تُمثل الآتي:
 1) الكرمة بالأغصان (يو15: 1)
 2) الراعي بالغنم (يو10: 1)
 3) حجر الزاوية بالأحجار (1بط2: 4)
 4) رئيس الكهنة بالكهنة (عب2: 17)
 5) آدم الثاني بالخليقة الجديدة (1كو15: 45)
 6) الرأس بأعضاء الجسد (1كو12، أف4: 4)
 7) العريس بالعروس (رؤ19: 7)​_____________
ومعنى كلمة *موعوظين *= *catechumens *وهي مأخوذة عن اليونانية وتعني “تحت التسليم” والفعل يعني “يتعلم شفوياً”، وقد استخدمت كنسياً بمعنى طالبي العماد.

فنصيحتي لا تتركي كنيستك بل اصبري واتعلمي ثم تعمدي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *.................*
> *السؤال هو لما بتعمد اكيد بتتمحى الخطيه الاصليه المهم بقى اواى بيورثها ابنى مع العلم انها اتمحت نتى*


 
بعد كل ما وصلك من إجابات تعود بهذا السؤال، 

 (أشكر أستاذنا الكبير أيمونديد على التقييم)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 مايو 2012)

الاخ  المبارك:
الخطية الجدّية أو الاصلية نتج عنها  إنحراف وتلوث وسقوط :_* طــــبـــــاع وطبــــيـــعـــة الـــبـــشـــر*_ وترسخ هذا الفساد فيهم وتوارثهم إياه -وإنحراف الميول إلى الخطية.
+الرب يسوع خلق الانسان ككائن    حراً    مختاراً     وكان ولا يزل  يقول (( يا إبنى اعطينى قلبك )). فهو لايرغم أحد على تبعيته  ولا يجبر احد على التجديد والخلاص والتبرير الذى فى الرب  يسوع المسيح,  ومن ثم أصبحنا نفرق بين الولاده البشرية اللحمية للمولود الآدمى -كل مولود آدمى - (المولود من الجسد جسد هو يو3)...وبين  المولود من الروح -فهذا الاخير   عمل فردى يتوجب عمله  بصورة شخصية   تحترم فيه الارادة الالهيةُ-حرية الانسان كإنسان مستقل متفرد بذاته -تحترم حريته وارادته  ووعيه ونيته ورغبته..
طبعا فى حالة الاطفال -يتم تعميدهم على إيمان وإصرار وعقيدة ومسئؤلية ورعاية والديهم ويوجد تعهد يتلوه   الاشبين من الوالدان   عن رغبته ومسئؤليته بحرية إرادته فى  نوال أولاده الولاده الجديده الفوقانية من الماء والروح  وانه سيربيهم تبعا للواجبات والاصول التى تترتب على ذلك .  فالحياه مع  وللرب يسوع
هو إختيار   ورغبة وتصميم شخصي يحترم فيه الله إرادة الانسان ووعيه  وقصده  وتفرده بالحرية ..  على عكس  تسرب الخطية كوباء مرضي خطير ينتشر دون استئذان -وعلى عكس الشيطان فى شره واجرامه  ككقتال  للناس وكذئيب يأتى لكى يخطف ويسرق ويذبح كل ماتصل اليه يديه 
دمتم معافي فى قيامة المسيح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 مايو 2012)

أنت  تعمدت بناءاً على  إختيارك الحر - على إيمانك -على عقيدتك على حريتك -على إشتياقاتك الشخصية  مت مع المسيح وقمت مع المسيح. وتجددت طبيعتك. لكن أولادك لم يموتون مع المسيح ولم يقومون مع المسيح بناءا على ارادتهم الحرة ولا على عقيدتهم.
------------------------------------------------------------------
ليس كالخطية كذلك الهبة (النعمة الالهية)  فالخدعة التى عمد المهاجم إلى تمريرها  هنا مقارنة الخطية والفساد والعصيان  من جهه   بالمعمودية والتجديد من جهه أخرى كما لو كان هناك وجوه ارتباط او تشابه ,
نتذكر سوياً   الايه (( قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات -كورونثوس الاولى الاصحاح2الايه12)


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *السؤال هو لما بتعمد اكيد بتتمحى الخطيه الاصليه *​




*بعض الأيات التي تعيننا على فهم أساس الغفران *

يوحنا الأولى 2 : 12 
أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد *غفرت* لكم الخطايا من* أجل اسمه.**

*لوقا 7 : 47 
من أجل ذلك أقول لك: قد *غفرت* خطاياها الكثيرة 
لأنها *أحبت* كثيرا. والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا.

أعمال الرسل 10 : 43 
له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من *يؤمن به* 
ينال باسمه *غفران* *الخطايا*.

أفسس 1 : 7 
الذي فيه لنا الفداء، *بدمه* *غفران* *الخطايا*، حسب غنى نعمته، 

أفسس 2 : 9 
*ليس* *من أعمال* كيلا يفتخر أحد.

يعقوب 1 : 18 
شاء *فولدنا* *بكلمة الحق* لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه.

بطرس الأولى 1 : 23 
*مولودين* ثانية، لا من زرع يفنى، بل مما لا يفنى، 
*بكلمة الله الحية* الباقية إلى الأبد.

 
.


----------



## joseph55 (11 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> بعد كل ما وصلك من إجابات تعود بهذا السؤال
> 
> (أشكر أستاذنا الكبير أيمونديد على التقييم)​


 
*شكرا يا اخي تعبناك *


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *شكرا يا اخي تعبناك *


 
أشكر محبتك لك كل الاحترام أخي الحبيب، وأرجوك ـ جديا ـ ألا تتردد في السؤال إذا كنت حقا لم تفهم حتى الآن. هذا هو الفرق في الحقيقة: أن "حنفي" هنا هو أخي وشقيقي! حتى لو كان "معوقا" أو "بهلولا" فهو ما زال بكل المحبة أخي، بل أعتبر نفسي مسئول شخصيا عن إعاقته. تحياتي واحترامي دائما، ورجاء بقلبك الطيب هذا صلي من أجلي.​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مايو 2012)

المعمودية ليس فيها توريث بالجسد 

هى نعمة روحية ، عطية شخصية ينالها المتعمد فقط 

هى إلهى سر روحانى ، ولا يحكمها الجسد وقوانينه 

فكل إنسان يحتاج للمعمودية ، وحتى لو تعمدت إمرأة وهى حبلى ، فالجنين لا يُعتبر متعمداً ، بل يحتاج للمعمودية بعد ولادته

هى عمل إلهى روحانى ، لكل فرد بذاته ، ولا يحكمها ميراث الجسد 
هذا هو تعريف المعمودية


----------



## joseph55 (12 مايو 2012)

*للاسف محدش جاوب السؤال واقنعنى بس انا متشكر لتعب محبتكم والرب يعوض تعبكم بكل خير*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2012)

*ألف شكر على محبتك الغالية 

وربنا قادر أن يفتح عينيك لترى النور ، وتعرف إجابة هذا السؤال وكل الأسئلة

فهو رجاؤنا وفخرنا وفرحنا ، وكل من ذاق حلاوته ، يعرف الفارق العظيم (بل اللانهائى) بين الحلو والمر

ربنا معاك
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

*تانى !!!!!!!!!

ده بقى تصميم 

ربنا يرحمنا 

+++ أرجو من العارفين ببواطن الأمور فى منتدانا ومن فيه ، أن يتصرفوا فى هذه القصة الجديدة

*


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2012)

أخي وأستاذي الحبيب مكرم، لا تنزعج، ولا تغضب. من الرسالة الأولى تماما هناك خطأ في فهم السائل، حتى حسب الإيمان الأرثوذكسي. فإذا أضفنا بعد ذلك الرؤى الطائفية المختلفة وتنوع درجات الفهم نتجت بالطبع هذه الحالة من التشتت التي قد لا تساعد السائل على الفهم. نحن إذن ـ في تقديري ـ أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما: إما أن يعود الأخ السائل لأب كاهن عارف قدير، يصحح له كل المفاهيم من البداية (وهو ما أفضله شخصيا)، وإما أن يتولى ذلك هنا شخص واحد من أهل المعرفة والثقة ـ مثلك أنت شخصيا ـ حتى يصل بأخينا الحبيب إلى الفهم التام، بشرط ألا يتدخل أي شخص آخر في الحوار. إذا كان لأحدنا بعد ذلك أي تعليق أو اعتراض فليكن فيما بعد، وفي موضوع آخر مستقل، لأن الأصل هنا أن نجيب سؤالا محددا حسب عقيدة محددة، لا أن نناقش معا سر المعمودية أو قضايا الخطية والخلاص. هذا رأيي شخصيا، وللجميع في النهاية كل التقدير. 




​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أخي وأستاذي الحبيب مكرم، لا تنزعج، ولا تغضب. من الرسالة الأولى تماما هناك خطأ في فهم السائل، حتى حسب الإيمان الأرثوذكسي. فإذا أضفنا بعد ذلك الرؤى الطائفية المختلفة وتنوع درجات الفهم نتجت بالطبع هذه الحالة من التشتت التي قد لا تساعد السائل على الفهم. نحن إذن ـ في تقديري ـ أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما: إما أن يعود الأخ السائل لأب كاهن عارف قدير، يصحح له كل المفاهيم من البداية (وهو ما أفضله شخصيا)، وإما أن يتولى ذلك هنا شخص واحد من أهل المعرفة والثقة ـ مثلك أنت شخصيا ـ حتى يصل بأخينا الحبيب إلى الفهم التام، بشرط ألا يتدخل أي شخص آخر في الحوار. إذا كان لأحدنا بعد ذلك أي تعليق أو اعتراض فليكن فيما بعد، وفي موضوع آخر مستقل، لأن الأصل هنا أن نجيب سؤالا محددا حسب عقيدة محددة، لا أن نناقش معا سر المعمودية أو قضايا الخطية والخلاص. هذا رأيي شخصيا، وللجميع في النهاية كل التقدير.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أخى الحبيب

بوجه عام ، توجد مشاكل ، تكون ظاهرة ، كما أنه توجد مشاكل ، تكون غير ظاهرة ، إلاَّ للقدامى فى المكان ، والعارفين بسوابق الأمور 

ولذلك تجدنى وجهت ندائى -فى مداخلتى السابقة- لأولائك العارفين ببواطن الأمور

وسامحنى ، إذ لا أريد الإفصاح عن هذه الأمور

متعشماً من إلهنا القادر على كل شيئ ، أنه سيتعهدها برحمته 
*


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2012)

لا أجد في الحقيقة ردا...​ 
في لبنان والشام هناك مثل جميل يقول: "ضاع المسك بسوق البصل"!​ 
فهمت بالطبع رسالتك السابقة أخي الحبيب، وبناء على ذلك أرسلت رسالتي (إلا إذا كان السائل نفسه ـ وهو ما يعنيني هنا ـ ضمن البائعين في "سوق البصل")  في هذه الحالة أعتذر وأنسحب، وأرجو أن تسامح تدخلي.. وكما يقول أيضا مثل ثان:

*# ................................. # *

*بلاش الأمثال دي *

*المشرف *

.​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أخى الحبيب
> 
> بوجه عام ، توجد مشاكل ، تكون ظاهرة ، كما أنه توجد مشاكل ، تكون غير ظاهرة ، إلاَّ للقدامى فى المكان ، والعارفين بسوابق الأمور
> 
> ...


*الله محبه*
​


----------



## joseph55 (13 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا أجد في الحقيقة ردا...​
> في لبنان والشام هناك مثل جميل يقول: "ضاع المسك بسوق البصل"!​
> فهمت بالطبع رسالتك السابقة أخي الحبيب، وبناء على ذلك أرسلت رسالتي (إلا إذا كان السائل نفسه ـ وهو ما يعنيني هنا ـ ضمن البائعين في "سوق البصل")  في هذه الحالة أعتذر وأنسحب، وأرجو أن تسامح تدخلي.. وكما يقول أيضا مثل ثان:
> *# ................................. #
> ...


 
*الاخ خادم البتول انت حضرتك مصر انك تضايقنى مره تقولى انى حنفى *
*ومره تقولى انى ضمن بائعى سوق البصل *
*ثم مش معنى انك مقدرتش توصلى معلومه انك فشلت جايز يكون العيب فى او فيك*

*وبعدين حضرتك انا اشكر ربنا دارس كويس بس السؤال ده جه فى بالى و*
*حبيت اتناقش فيه هنا معاكم وانا اسف انى مقدرتش افهم*

*بس انا عندى سؤال للاخ خادم البتول واتمنى انه هو اللى يجاوبنى*

*ما الفرق بين الولادة والانبثاق اى ولادة الابن وانبثاق الروح القدس ؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *الاخ خادم البتول انت حضرتك مصر انك تضايقنى مره تقزلى انى حنفى ومره تقولى انى ضمن بائعى سوق البصل
> ثم مش معنى انك مقدرتش توصلى معلومه انك فشلت جايز يكون العيب فى او فيك
> 
> وبعدين حضرتك انا اشكر ربنا دارس كويس بس السؤال ده جه فى بالى وحبيت اتناقش فيه هنا معاكم وانا اسف انى مقدرتش افهم
> ...


*
من السهل على أى إنسان أن يسأل فى مجال الفوق الطبيعيات ، حيث يظن البعض أن المجال لا يحتاج لعلم ولا دراسة ، بل لمجرد الشطحات ، وليس مثلما يكون فى العلوم الطبيعية التى يُقاس فيها السؤال بحجم سابق المعلومات ، فإن تخطى حدوده ، قيل له : وهل أنت أصلاً تعرف كذا وكذا حتى تسأل عن كذا !!!!!!!!!


ولكن ، لكل شيئ حدود تكشف من يتخطاها ، فعلى سبيل القياس ، نسأل صاحب السؤال : وهل تعرف أنت معنى الأزلية !!! ، وكيف أن الله موجود بذاته ومن ذاته !!!!!! ، وهل تعرف كيف خلق الله الكون !!! وكيف يكون الخلق من العدم !!! أليست المادة لا تُستحدث !! فكيف يخلق من العدم !!!!!

وكيف قال ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح للعازر الميت منذ أربعة أيام ورائحته ملأت الجو ، كيف قال له : لعازر هلمَّ خارجاً ، فإنمحى العفن والدود وعادت الخلايا المتعفنة للحياة ، وعادت الروح ، وعاد العقل ومعه الذاكرة والخبرة !!!!!!!!!

هل تستطيع أن تجيب ، يا من تسأل عن طبيعة الله ، وعن الفرق بين ولادة العقل فى الذات الإلهية وبين إنبثاق الروح فى الذات الإلهية !!!!!!!!!!!!!

++ إسأل على قدك ، فإن كنت لا تعرف الكثير من الأمور التى يعرفها غيرك من البشر ، فكيف تريد أن تعرف طبيعة الله وكيف أنه عاقل بكلمته وحى بروحه !!!! 
هل أصبحت فوق مستوى طبيعة الله ، حتى أنك تحيط بها وتحتويها ، وتعرف عنها كل شيئ ، فتتحدى الناس وتقول لهم : قولوا لى كيف كذا وكذا !!!!!!!!!


++ هل  أصبح الله - فى نظرك - لعبة ، حتى تتحدى الناس على كشف أسرار طبيعته الإلهية !!!!!!!! وبهدف سيئ ، هو الذم فيهم والتقليل من شأنهم

+++ إن كان الأستاذ خادم البتول قد تباسط معك بأخوية ومودة أهل البلد العشريين ، فهل هكذا يكون الرد !!!!!!!!!

++ وهل تجعل من الله أداة لتنفيذ ما تشاء من أغراض !!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## joseph55 (13 مايو 2012)

*استاذ مكرم زكى انا بشكرك بس مش معنى انى انا معرفش اجابة الاسئلة اللى حضرتك طرحتها انك انت او اى احد تانى على وجه الكرة الارضيه يعرفها

انت حضرتك شفت من اول تعليق للا خ خادم البتول انه بيغلط فيا وده كله ليه علشان مش عارف يوصل المعلومه ياريت حضرتك تكون شخص حيادى ولو حضرتك مش عايزنى اسال تانى مش مشكله عادى ربنا هيساعدنى واعرف ومتشكر مره اخرى 

اما بالنسبه للسؤال اللى انا طرحته وهو الفرق بين الولاده والانبثاق

الكلام ده وضحه القديس اثناسيوس الرسول وقال ان الولاده ذى ما حدث مع ابونا ادم انه اتولد منه هابيل وخرجت منه حواء وده شرح مبسط للولاده والانبثاق وانا اسف مره اخرى انى ضايقتكم باسالتى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

joseph55 قال:


> *استاذ مكرم زكى انا بشكرك بس مش معنى انى انا معرفش اجابة الاسئلة اللى حضرتك طرحتها انك انت او اى احد تانى على وجه الكرة الارضيه يعرفها
> 
> انت حضرتك شفت من اول تعليق للا خ خادم البتول انه بيغلط فيا وده كله ليه علشان مش عارف يوصل المعلومه ياريت حضرتك تكون شخص حيادى ولو حضرتك مش عايزنى اسال تانى مش مشكله عادى ربنا هيساعدنى واعرف ومتشكر مره اخرى
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*
++ آيه الكلام ده إللى بتقول إن القديس أثناسيوس قاله !!! جبته منين الكلام ده !!!!!!!!!

ده فيه خلط كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!!!!!!!!!

فين مرجعك للكلام ده !!!!!!!!!!!

+++ أما بخصوص ما قلته فى مداخلتى السابقة ، فأنا أؤكد أن الأستاذ لم يقصد الإهانة ولكن المزاح ، ولكنك تشنجت عليه

++++ أما بخصوص ان تسأل ، فنحن تحت الأمر دائماً ، فخدمتنا هى أن نجيب على الكل بلا إستثناء ، هذه هى مهمتنا ونحن لا نتراجع عنها ونتمنى ألاَّ نقصر فيها

+++ ولكن توجد نوعية معينة -مثلما فى حالة أسئلة الإخوة المسلمين ، كمجرد مثال لا أكثر - يكون لها أغراض خاصة ، وليس المعرفة 

وحتى هذه ، نعطيها حقها من الإجابة 

++ وهذا السؤال قد أخذ كفايته تماماً 

+++ وبمناسبة الكلام عن إخوتنا المسلمين ، فإنهم لا يفهمون ما نقوله ، لسبب واحد متكرر معهم ، هو انهم لا يريدون أن يفهموا ، هم يريدون أن يعرفوا بعض المعرفة لكى يجادلوا بها ، ولكن ليس بدرجة الفهم الصحيح الكامل ، لأن الفهم الصحيح يضر بموقفهم الذى يصممون عليه

+++أقول هذا كمجرد مثال 

++++++++ نعود للمهم ، فما هو مرجعك الذى عنه أخذت هذا الكلام الذى تقول أن القديس أثناسيوس قاله ، وهو بالطبع ما لا يمكن 
*


----------



## joseph55 (13 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> *
> ...



*الكلام ده هتلاقيه فى كتاب اسمه موسوعة علم اللاهوت للفمص مينا انا مش بألف حضرتك*

*وبالنسبه لمزاح الاخ خادم البتول فهو يمزح مع شخص يعرفه مش مع شخص ميعرفوش مش كل الناس بتقبل الهزار*


----------



## joseph55 (13 مايو 2012)

*وبعدين حضرتك بتقول انك جاوبت على السؤال اللى انا طرحته طيب انا هسال السؤال تانى وياريت حضرتك تجاوبنى عليه بالراحه

انا باؤمن ان اللى بيتعمد ربنا بيشيل من عليه الخطيه الاصليه لحد هنا كويس

طيب لما ابنى بيتولد بيتعمد ليه ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

*أولاً وقبل كل شيئ ، أين قال القديس أثناسيوس هذا الكلام الذى تنسبه إليه !!!!!!!!!!

ما فيش حاجة إسمها المرجع هو الموسوعة  !!!!!!!!!!

أين فى هذه الموسوعة !! فى أى جزء وفى أى فصل وفى أى صفحة !!!!

هو المرجع يتقال عليه فى الموسوعة الفلانية !!!! ودور إنت بقى فى كتب بلا حصر !!!!!!!

*
+أما بخصوص موضوع المعمودية ، فقد أخذ حقه تماماً ، فقط عليك أن ترجع لما سبق قوله فى المداخلات السابقة


----------



## joseph55 (13 مايو 2012)

*اوك يابرنس بكره يكون عندك الموضوع فين بالظبط

بس برضوا انت مجاوبتش على السؤال

لماذا تتم المعموديه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

*وليه بكره !!!!!!!!!!!!!

الذى ينطق بكلام مثل هذا الكلام ، ينبغى عليه أن يقدم مرجعه فوراً ، ولا يقول بكره 
*
هذا الأمر أهم من أى أمر آخر ، وبالأكثر هذا الموضوع الذى سبق الرد عليه بما فيه الكفاية

*++ إحضر المرجع الذى تقول أن القديس أثناسيوس قال فيه هذا الكلام  

++ وأنا واثق 100% أن القديس أثناسيوس لا يقول هذا الكلام بهذه الطريقة المملوءة بالأخطاء الفظيعة 
*


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2012)

​ 




​ 

أخي الحبيب جوزيف سلام ونعمة:​ 

أولا أقبـّـل رأسك وأرجو أن تسامحني عن كل ما سبب لك الضيق أو الغضب. أنا يا أخي الحبيب بالفعل فشلت، نعم، ولكن ليس في توصيل المعلومة وإنما في توصيل "المحبة". أما المعلومة فأنا مثلك تماما أبحث وأفتش وأقرأ كل الإجابات على كل الأسئلة ومن الجميع هنا أتعلم، حتى منك أنت شخصيا رغم أنك السائل، لأنه في النهاية لا تبقى إلا حقيقة واحدة ساطعة: *إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن!* هكذا علمنا لسان العطر. ​ 

ثانيا: عندما تحدث أستاذنا الحبيب مكرم عن "بواطن الأمور" عرفت أن سؤالك ربما يضيع ولا تحصل على الإجابة التي تنشد. عندئذ اقترحت على الفور أن يتولى الإجابة عليك والحوار معك شخص واحد ـ واقترحت أن يكون هذا الشخص هو الأخ مكرم نفسه ـ حتى لا نترك مجالا "لبواطن الأمور" وفي نفس الوقت تحصل على إجابة سؤالك. لماذا في رأيك اقترحت ذلك؟ لأنه بالعكس لم يكن لي دافع إلا صالحك ولم أكن أهتم إلا بك وبسؤالك، فأنت في تقديري صاحب الأولوية الأولى في هذا التوبيك كله، كونك أنت صاحبه وصاحب السؤال. ​ 

ثالثا: تقول عني في رسالة تالية "من أول تعليق بيغلط فيا"، وهذا يا أخي غير صحيح على الإطلاق، لأن هـذه هي أول مشاركاتي ردا عليك، وكما ترى كنت فقط أجيب فيها على سؤالك بكل بساطة ومحبة، فرجاء أخي الحبيب لا تجعل ضيقك يظلمني أو يتجاوز الحقائق.​ 

ختاما لا تغضب أخي الجميل المشاكس وأعتذر لك مرة ثانية عن أية إساءة غير مقصودة وأرجو أن تقبل اعتذاري. كان المقصود فقط ـ كما أوضح بالفعل أخونا الحبيب مكرم ـ بساطة الأحباء والأشقاء في الحوار والمعاملة. ​ 

(أما سؤالك عن الولادة والانبثاق فإجابته بالفعل على الشبكة، لأنه بالأساس شبهة قديمة جدا أثارها أولا المدعو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية منذ ألف عام تقريبا، ومن يومها وهي تتردد في الدوائر والمواقع الإسلامية. تستطيع من ثم أن تبحث عنها على الشبكة إذا كنت حقا تريد المعرفة، أما إذا كنت تريد التحدي فأرجو بالعكس ألا يكون لسؤالك أية إجابة على الشبكة كلها.. عندئذ يكون التحدي حقيقيا).


​ * * *​
أخي وأستاذي الحبيب *مكــــرم*: سلام ونعمة​ 

أشكر محبتك وأمتن كثيرا لشخصك الكريم الذي انبرى يدافع عني ويشرح مقاصدي، فاللهم بارك عقلك وقلبك ويمينك. الحق للأخ جوزيف في النهاية، وأعترف بذلك دون أي خجل، لأنه فعلا كما يقول "مش كل الناس بتقبل الهزار".​ 

في الختام لم يعد لدي في الحقيقة إلا كلمات قليلة، أود توجيهها للجميع وليس لشخصكم الكريم بصفة خاصة: *النعمة يا أخوتي في هذا المنتدى أكبر كثيرا مما تظنون، والثمار أروع مما تتخيلون، فأرجوكم حافظوا عليها. *​ 

سهل أن نغضب، لكن الصعب ألا نخطئ. سهل أن نهدم، لكن الصعب أن نبني. سهل أن نضرب أطفالنا حين يخطئون أو يتجاوزون، لكن الصعب أن نعلمهم وأن نوجههم وأن نضع لهم المنهج والمثال والقدوة. فرجاء أيها الأحباء كونوا أولاد الله أولا المحبة الأمراء والأميرات أولاد الملك. كونوا أبناء وبنات أبي الأنوار المشرقة طلعتهم الصافية قلوبهم العاطرة كلماتهم. كونوا ملح الأرض وكونوا نور العالم. هذا موقعكم منارة تشرق في الظلام لكل الحيارى والتائهين والمتعبين الثقيلة أحمالهم، فحافظوا على نور منارتكم، الذي هو أولا *محبتكم بعضكم بعضا، وصلاتكم لأجل بعضكم بعضا،* بغض النظر عن بواطن الأمور أو ظواهرها، بغض النظر عما قد تكون نوايا الآخرين حقا تجاهنا، وبغض النظر عن كل الحيل التي يحتالها عدو الخير لأجل أن ينطفئ نوركم!​ 

*"وأما أنتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي، أمة مقدسـة، شعب اقـتـنــاء، لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب"!*​ 

صلوا لأجلي، سلام لكم تباركتم والنعمة معكم دائما آمين.


​


----------



## joseph55 (14 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وليه بكره !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> الذى ينطق بكلام مثل هذا الكلام ، ينبغى عليه أن يقدم مرجعه فوراً ، ولا يقول بكره
> *
> ...



*اولا بجد بجد انا اسف لو كنت ضايقت حد او جرحت جد اقبلونى كضعيف وانتم كاقوياء ويجب عليكم كاقوياء ان تحتملوا ضعف الضعفاء

اما بالنسبه للكلام اللى قلته انا اسف على التاخير لان الكتاب كان فى مكان وانا فى مكان تانى علشان كده قلت لحضرتك بكره

اسم الكتاب هو موسوعة على اللاهوت
للعلامه القمص ميخائيل مينا
للاربعة اجزاء فى مجلد واحد
الباب السادس ( التثليث والتوحيد )
الفصل الرابع اسماء الاقانيم الثلاثه
صفحة 73 

والانبثاق يميز الروح القدس وذكر الاباء اثناسيوس الرسولى وغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات وجيروم ويوحنا الدمشقى مثاله ادم وحواء وهابيل
فكما ان حواء وهابيل ابنهمنا صدرا من ادم وخرجا من جوهر شبيهين بطبيعة وكلاهما  من بشر فهابيل يدعى ابنا لادم ولكن حواء لا تدعى بنتا له لانها وان كانت من ادم شبيهه بطبيعته لكنها لم تكن بفعل يقتضى ايجاد انسان شبيهه تمام بادم كالفعل الذى صدر به هابيل

يعنى انا مكنتش بفتى جايز تكون حضرتك اول مره تقرا الكلام ده 

وانا اسف مره تانى تقبلوا اسفى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مايو 2012)

*أنا آسف أنى تحاملت عليك بالباطل

وهذا المثال ، الذى أورده القمص ميخائيل ، سيظل موضع بحث عن أصوله ، بالنسبة لى ، وقد كان الكتاب عندى فى مصر ، ولكنى لم أدرسه بما فيه الكفاية 

وأكرر إعتذارى عن تحاملى عليك ، بغير وجه حق

*


----------

